# First transfer switch, gen backup install.



## 04gixx6 (Mar 18, 2012)

So I ran a service to a shop and installed a reliance controls interlock for gen backup. On the load side it feeds a 200A panel inside the shop. I installed a 50A gen outlet to backfeed if need be. The generator/welder is a 10k watt unit with a bonded neutral to frame. My question is this... The interlock doesn't have a switched neutral so do I need to break the bond ( floating neutral) on the generator when used for back up purposes? 

Another question, the line side from the meter has one single neutral bar that the ground also shares. Wouldn't those need to be seperate being that it's already bonded at the meter? It came with a bond screw that I removed but I'm thinking the neutral and ground shouldn't be bonded there. I included a little pic. Thanks in advance.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Main bond should be at the first disconnect. All my meters are remote from that. So I bond there as long as there is no OCPD under(or after) the meter. If there is, I run four wires.


----------

